# Zwei Internetzugänge in einem Netzwerk



## CryHardStyLe (14. November 2017)

*Zwei Internetzugänge in einem Netzwerk*

Hallo,

ich weiß dieses Thema gibt es schon 100 Mal, wenn man googelt, aber meine Frage wird irgendwie nicht abschließend beantwortet 

Ich habe folgende Konfiguration und möchte mir nur absegnen lassen, dass das theoretisch so funktioniert...

Zwei Internetzugänge mit zwei Routern in einem Netzwerk

Router 1 DHCP AN
Router 2 DHCP AUS
_( die Router haben natürlich jeweils unterschiedliche IP Adressen )_


Einige Rechner sollen nun dauerhaft über Router 1 ins Internet gehen und andere dauerhaft über Router 2. Das muss natürlich über die Standardgateway geregelt werden, so weit ist das klar. 

Können dann denn trotzdem alle Rechner untereinander im Netzwerk kommunizieren?

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Bunkasan (14. November 2017)

*AW: Zwei Internetzugänge in einem Netzwerk*

Wenn beide Router im selben Subnetz sind, und alles miteinander verbunden ist, ja.


----------



## CryHardStyLe (14. November 2017)

*AW: Zwei Internetzugänge in einem Netzwerk*

Was heißt das --> "im selben Subnetz"?

255.255.255.0 ? 

Wieso sollte man unterschiedliche Subnetze machen?

Gruß


----------



## Bunkasan (14. November 2017)

*AW: Zwei Internetzugänge in einem Netzwerk*

Das wäre die Subnetzmaske, damit legt man die Größe des Subnetzes fest. Ohne jetzt zuweit auszuholen, solange diese Maske verwendet wird, und sich alle Geräte in zB dem Netz 192.168.1.X befinden, lautet die Antwort auf deine Frage ja. Und nein, man sollte nicht mehrere machen, man sollte darauf achten dass es nicht mehrere sind, wenn man will, dass alle Geräte ohne weiteres miteinander kommunizieren können.


----------



## CryHardStyLe (14. November 2017)

*AW: Zwei Internetzugänge in einem Netzwerk*



Bunkasan schrieb:


> Das wäre die Subnetzmaske, damit legt man die Größe des Subnetzes fest. Ohne jetzt zuweit auszuholen, solange diese Maske verwendet wird, und sich alle Geräte in zB dem Netz 192.168.1.X befinden, lautet die Antwort auf deine Frage ja. Und nein, man sollte nicht mehrere machen, man sollte darauf achten dass es nicht mehrere sind, wenn man will, dass alle Geräte ohne weiteres miteinander kommunizieren können.



Vielen Dank!


----------



## Bunkasan (14. November 2017)

*AW: Zwei Internetzugänge in einem Netzwerk*

Gerne, was du allerdings beachten solltest, ist, dass das Gateway vom DHCP mit übergeben wird, die Geräte die den zweiten Router als Gateway verwenden sollen, müsstest du dann statisch konfigurieren, und das ausserhalb der Range die der DHCP des ersten Routers vergibt.


----------



## CryHardStyLe (17. November 2017)

*AW: Zwei Internetzugänge in einem Netzwerk*

Ja, das habe ich nun gemacht. 
Läuft so weit alles.. 

Muss ich bei den IPv6 Einstellungen noch etwas festlegen oder soll dort alles auf "automatisch beziehen" stehen bleiben?


----------



## Bunkasan (17. November 2017)

*AW: Zwei Internetzugänge in einem Netzwerk*

Für IPv6 gelten natürlich die selben Regeln wie für v4 bezüglich DHCP und Gateway, wenn du dir den Aufwand ersparen willst, einfach auf den Clients für Router 2 komplett deaktivieren.


----------



## CryHardStyLe (17. November 2017)

*AW: Zwei Internetzugänge in einem Netzwerk*



Bunkasan schrieb:


> Für IPv6 gelten natürlich die selben Regeln wie für v4 bezüglich DHCP und Gateway, wenn du dir den Aufwand ersparen willst, einfach auf den Clients für Router 2 komplett deaktivieren.



Auf den Clients, nicht im Router?

Wie geht das? Einfach das Protokoll löschen?


----------



## Bunkasan (17. November 2017)

*AW: Zwei Internetzugänge in einem Netzwerk*

Bei Windows einfach bei den Eigenschaften des Netzwerkadapters den Haken bei Internetprotokoll Version 6 rausmachen, Linux _net.ipv6.conf.all.disable_ipv6 = 1_ in die /etc/systctl.conf eintragen, bei Smartphones oder anderen Geräten Tante Google fragen. Kannst es natürlich auch auf beiden Routern deaktivieren, falls die Option vorhanden ist. Ansonsten hast du das Problem, dass Verbindungen über v6 über das Gateway des Routers gemacht werden, der ihnen das Prefix schneller zugewiesen hat, bzw alles über den Router geht, bei dem v6 aktiv ist.


----------



## CryHardStyLe (17. November 2017)

*AW: Zwei Internetzugänge in einem Netzwerk*



Bunkasan schrieb:


> Ansonsten hast du das Problem, dass Verbindungen über v6 über das Gateway des Routers gemacht werden, der ihnen das Prefix schneller zugewiesen hat, bzw alles über den Router geht, bei dem v6 aktiv ist.



Genau das habe ich gemerkt 

Hab einfach das Script zum Deaktivieren direkt bei Microsoft runtergeladen... Nun ist IPv6 bei den Details, beim LAN-Adapter ganz weg.. 

Werde das dann bei allen Clients so machen, egal welchem Router sie zugewiesen sind. So lässt sich das Ganze erheblich besser kontrollieren.. 

Sind Dir, durch das Deaktivieren von IPv6, irgendwelche Nachteile bekannt?


----------



## Bunkasan (17. November 2017)

*AW: Zwei Internetzugänge in einem Netzwerk*

Nö, die nächsten 10-20 Jahre brauchst dir da wohl keine Sorgen machen.  Bzw falls du nicht vorhast, mehrere Dienste auf dem selben Port nach aussen verfügbar zu machen.


----------

